# Use of Potassium Permanganate Infections of Ornamental Fish



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Found this link on another site: 
*
Use of Potassium Permanganate Infections of Ornamental Fish 1*

http://www.angelfishkisses.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=1629&d=1193206454


----------

